# Addicted to puppies



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

I love it. My 8 month old puppy keeps me on my toes and active. I'm always thinking of things to do outside to drain his energy. I thought this would get tiring eventually, but it's really enriched my life and I do so much more outside than I ever have before. I feel much more alive! 

It's also helped me get out and meet new people. I have gone to classes every week since Aiden was 9 weeks old. Has been a blast. I love seeing Aiden learn and grow!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Yup, I'm right there with you. Will is almost 1 and I am ready for another. In fact I said I was going to wait until next fall but there's this really nice litter coming up that I'd love to have a puppy from, and if that pans out I may just go ahead with it. 

I've said the same thing to my girlfriends who have multiple kids, the only way I can relate to that urge is with my desire for puppies. I LOVE having them in the house!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

15 more sleeps until I get my new Puppy!

I can hardly wait. It has been over 8 years since we had our last Golden Puppy and I have been looking at so many Golden puppy photos and videos.

I was showing my husband some puppy photos on this forum last night and I said "Honey, when our new Puppy is 2 or 3 years old we should think about getting another Puppy as so many people on this forum have more than just 1 "

He kind of laughed at me and walked away... I bet I can talk him into it


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Uhhh...yeah, I think i have a problem. Lol crazy enough for me to have another litter this year but even crazier for keeping one. I usually get the puppy itch every 3 years but now I cant wait to see what having two "puppies" will be like. At least one is housetrained already..but she has no manners..yet! Once I get time (hahahaha..funny!) Daisy is finally getting her butt in gear so maybe I wont have two wild pups in the house. I am looking forward to seeing Daisy and the new one play. It will give Lilly and Sanford much needed breaks!


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

DanaRuns said:


> Our youngest dog, Ziva, recently turned 1 year old. And I find myself wanting another puppy.
> 
> We used to have older dogs. When they died, we got a new puppy, Gibbs. Then when Gibbs turned 1 year old, we got another puppy, Ziva. So we had a puppy in the house for two straight years, and now I find I'm used to it and like it. Now, even though we have four dogs (and two cats), I find myself wanting another puppy! I've become addicted! :bowl:
> 
> ...


I so love having a puppy in the house. They bring so much joy and happy, happy, happy all the time. I just love everything about a puppy!!! So I guess I will need to join you on that 12-step program.... LOL

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm addicted to thinking about it. I love looking at K9 data, and many breeder websites. I have been soooo tempted, BUT, I'm trying to be strong . I have 2 young dogs and a lot I'd like to accomplish with each of them. It can be a balancing act sometimes to make sure they're both getting out and doing things, training, ect. And I spend time thinking about how I would do it with 3. If it were just adding a dog, that wouldn't be a problem. It's more how would a third dog impact my ability to pursue goals with the two we have. And, the next puppy is going to be just as busy. Many plans, just have to wait til the time is right. So for now, I'm going to be happy reading about other peoples puppies and daydreaming about what I want in my next perfect for us puppy .


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh yikes I LOVE having a puppy....though this sudden adolescent is certainly giving me a run for my money..but reading on others experiences I think he's not as bad as many! I hate to think we won't have another puppy for a very long time or ever. My three children are grown up and it's so lovely to be in a caring role again and to be cared for..Im a Mummy to littlies all over again and I love it. If I had the space and grounds and money I would love to have a puppy every other year


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I love puppies and would love to have another. I'm always scouting out litters looking for my next one (but don't tell DH that).

Having said that, I am committed to Lexx and his training right now. I've invested a lot of time and money in Lexx's training so want to see it through. Having another puppy would only result in one of them not getting the training that they need and I want them to have. 

I'm rather thankful that my 2 other boys are quite content to be home bodies and aren't demanding at all. But, we still need to fit in their runs and play time.

So, if there is another puppy in our future, it won't be until late next year or 2016.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Puppy puppy puppy PUPPIES! I love puppies, having them, smelling them, smooching them, training them, getting mad at them, being exhausted, being in pain (bitten), I love it all. Well, the peeing and pooing in the house I could go without, but it's not that big of a deal 

I don't know which I love more. Puppy breath, grunts, or naked bellies!!!!!

15 sleeps for you Melakat? How lucky. OK I am going to count.

43 sleeps for me!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

After my first puppy on my own, I said, I never need to do another puppy again! Tesia was SUCH a landshark. My hands and arms were a bloody mess for months. She was very easy to housetrain, and just pretty easy overall, but as she grew older, I was like, I LOVE my adult and then my senior. I was never jealous of anyone's puppy. I thought I would only ever rescue seniors. 

And then ... Tesia died. And I realized I wanted another Golden just like her. So I decided to get a puppy because I could get a pup from a litter that would produce pups like Tesia (athletic, energetic, easy to train), and I could raise her like Tesia. And Shala was the BEST puppy. She never chewed my hands, she never hurt me. She was a typical puppy - and she never liked the crate and she hated to be alone - but she was so FUN and SO snuggly. I didn't remember Tesia being FUN (though I'm sure she was). I loved watching Shala experience new stuff and learn how to be a good dog. And I loved how affectionate she was/is. Now she is 18 months old, and I would KILL to get another puppy. I am dying to get one of her sisters next summer. But I don't want to shortchange Shala. I already don't feel I have enough time to do everything I want to do with her - and if I got a puppy next summer, I'd have to divide my time even more. But yes, I am dying for another puppy. Who'd have thought?


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

I hate to say it, but my puppy addiction was the main reason we bred our first Golden, not to mention the area was desperate for well bred Goldens at that time. 

I love puppies, but find myself now with my youngest being 2 years old, and working too many hours to take on a pup. I live vicariously through your pictures and stories!

But there is nothing any sweeter than a worn out pup snuggling up next to you for a nap with that belly exposed!!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> And Shala was the BEST puppy. She never chewed my hands, she never hurt me. She was a typical puppy - and she never liked the crate and she hated to be alone - but she was so FUN and SO snuggly.


I love that the giardia isn't even a memory anymore


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh yeah.... I have friends who have new golden puppies right now and I'm so envious of the snuggles and puppy breath. 

But I do everything with the dogs (meaning all the work as well as the fun).... and all the money for training, feeding, health, supplies, showing.... comes right out of my pocket..... so I admittedly am not in a hurry. I had an opportunity this summer but just about had a nervous breakdown imagining having 2 young dogs in training. There's just _so much stuff_ to do (meaning I want to do) with obedience training.... and balancing one dog in training with one who is partially retired (but wants his equal time) is tough enough. You worry about leaving the other dog(s) behind or cutting _their_ quality time short. . 

I do vaguely think about a bunch of stuff I'll do differently with the next little guy when the time comes, but maybe when Bertie is 3-4 years old and we've gotten a bunch of stuff done.


----------



## Sia_88 (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm guessing you're a big NCIS fan, too? We were thinking of naming our puppy Gibbs, we pick him up in 6 weeks


----------



## Argos&Reay48 (Feb 14, 2014)

Puppy fever! I've got it too!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Best cure for puppy fever is getting a very NAUGHTY puppy. That antidote lasts for many years!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I would totally get another right now if I could, but I'm not in a position to at the moment. Ella is 16 months and I just stayed field training with her. I'm also still at home and my dad had made it very clear no more pets. But I have a feeling I'll be getting another as soon as I'm able. Maybe I can talk to the parents into it, maybe not since its a commitment on their part as well.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Gah! You people are off your rockets nuts

Think of the teeth. For love of your arms think of the teeth


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Marcus said:


> Gah! You people are off your rockets nuts
> 
> Think of the teeth. For love of your arms think of the teeth


It's worth it though. The good outweighs the bad even though you do get the moment our two when you wonder what on earth you were thinking.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I love having puppies! They're so cute and innocent and hilarious! I was kind of in the same situation as you, I got Charlie when Ben was 1.5 years old so a lot of puppy time. Now that Ben is almost 3 and Charlie is 1.5 years and things are getting a lot easier I find myself thinking about another puppy. Like hmmm life's is starting to get easier, let's make it chaotic! Haha jk but that won't happen for a long time. 2 is my max. I love them though! Since they are my first dogs it will be fun to enjoy non puppies for now.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Dagnabbit! I shouldn't have said anything about that litter that just caught my eye; I haven't heard back from the breeder and now I think I jinxed myself. :uhoh:

I think it's a good point that was made about all a person needing to cure them of puppy fever is an ornery puppy - Will has been exceptionally easy and I want another, whereas my son has always kept us on our toes and we stopped at him!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I definitely fantasize every so often about another puppy. But I wouldn't be able to handle it right now, not with my 18 month old with the Peter Pan complex


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I would love to be a puppy aunt right now. Henry is all we can handle at the moment.

I would, however, like to see if a little squirt could give Ziva a run for her money.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm right in the middle of raising a puppy right now and at almost 15 weeks he's already losing most of his "puppy" looks. I'm simultaneously going to miss the cute, clumsy ball of fur baby look and celebrating each and every new milestone in housebreaking and training.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Honestly what I most appreciate most about raising a puppy isn't the puppy stuff itself, although there isn't anything cuter; I love the bond you have when you have raised a dog from the beginning. 

I have acquired most of our dogs as adults and they are all my hairy children, but there's something special about a dog who learned from the start to watch me and respond to every nuance, especially as I really like to use hand signals rather than verbal commands with my dogs.

I just backed my Aussie away from the door into a down with one look and a hand gesture. It's moments like that that for me, make all of the puppy stuff worthwhile. So I guess what I like most about puppies is watching them turn out to be great dogs!


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

As easy as Elvie has been, we have had four puppies in the last 5 years. I'm ready for a break and to just enjoy my girls.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Loisiana said:


> Best cure for puppy fever is getting a very NAUGHTY puppy. That antidote lasts for many years!


My Ziva (the one in the air in my signature pic) was (and sometimes still is) an absolute terror. We call her Wild Thing, and The Mangler, and Rocket Dog, and Missile, and Monster. She bites everyone and everything. She leaps up on people. She steals food right from your hand or plate. She has destroyed furniture, and clothing, and the yard, and walls. She bullies the other (bigger) dogs out of their own food. And she resists training. I mean, actively resists. Like, she learns just fine, and knows exactly what you want, but then she does whatever she wants anyway. One of her trainers warned us that we would eventually be sued because of her behavior.

We complained to her breeder, and asked for help. The breeder just laughed, and told us that such a temperament makes for a great show dog. Ziva's handlers love her spirit (but they haven't lost furniture over it), and encourage her acting out. It has been very frustrating, very difficult.

People said, "You need to control your dog!" Like we haven't been doing everything in the book. When I describe it, people think she's a mean dog, but she's not, she's incredibly sweet. She does all this stuff with pure enthusiasm and zest for life. Ziva just lives her life at full throttle.

Now, at 12 months old, she is just beginning to become sociable in a human sense. She still jumps, she's still a rocket (when she comes inside we yell "Incoming!" so others can prepare themselves), she still mouths people's wrists and hands, and she still steals food whenever the opportunity arises. But she's livable now. And we have had to adjust our expectations and accept her for who she is, rather than what we want her to be.

And I still want another puppy.  Just not a puppy like Ziva. One like Gibbs (right hand sig pic). He was the absolutely most perfect puppy ever. Yeah, one like him, please.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

So...maybe you should name the next one Abby?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> So...maybe you should name the next one Abby?




I think we're done with the NCIS theme.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

14 more SLEEPS until my puppy is born and too many days to wait before I can bring him home!!!! What am I going to do with myself?

Peruse this thread daily and look at Puppy Pics of course 

Here is a couple of my beloved Oakley who passed away on October 2nd. I will forever love you Oaks! 

Please feel free to post Puppy Pics to help me through the wait :O


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> 15 sleeps for you Melakat? How lucky. OK I am going to count.
> 
> 43 sleeps for me!!!!


Are you getting a puppy too ?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Mmmm, puppy pics!  Here are mine:

Gibbs
























Ziva


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Awww thank you for those wonderful puppy pics! I am off-line now until tomorrow night taking my Mom away for her birthday. Look forward to catching up here soon


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Melakat said:


> Are you getting a puppy too ?


Yessssss! I fly out dec 26 and pick her up and fly home the 27th. 

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=614555


----------



## Sephie (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm so absolutely puppy broody now too! Even though we've got our deposit for our pup down I'm still looking at breeders (no worries won't be getting one, just getting my "fix" for pup pics haha!).

We are picking our little boy up in 27 days and may be visiting the breeder the weekend after next!


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Puppy pictures! I'm not quite ready for another puppy yet. Zelda was the biggest handful ever as a puppy. So much energy! Here's my forever favorite picture of her.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

The puppy pictures of Gibbs are wonderful!!! I love his expression in the first one! And in the one where he seems to be posed, he's so handsome already. Thank you for posting them. And the curled-up picture of baby Zelda too. We didn't take the time to get enough pictures. I hope no one else makes that mistake!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Melakat you can borrow Murphy for an overnight, or weekend. That'll get you used to wake up calls at 5:30am. He's 13mths so you'll escape the toilet training joys though.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ack, puppy pics are killing me! Quick, someone lend me an ornery pup to sway my feelings!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

CharlieBear80 said:


> Ack, puppy pics are killing me! Quick, someone lend me an ornery pup to sway my feelings!



I'm sending Henry right over! Little stinker has decided that trying to eat my slippers while I wear them is today's favorite game.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

I spent the morning pulling my overexcited 10-month-old off my five-year-old and seven-year-old sons. The culprit? It snowed, and Bailey went bananas trying to eat their mittens and hats off their bodies. I can't even describe how overjoyed I will be when Bailey gets old enough to know better.

Sometimes I look at his big, blocky head and think how much more gratifying it is to snuggle with him, now that he's a whopping 75 pounds of furryness. I am endlessly fascinated by his big paws. And no matter how energetically I play with him inside, he doesn't explode in a fountain of pee, like he used to do.

I will get my fix from other people's puppies, because there really is nothing cuter. I salute all of you who raise multiple puppies. But all of my future dogs will be adults.


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

lhowemt said:


> Yessssss! I fly out dec 26 and pick her up and fly home the 27th.
> 
> Pedigree: piper/detour


Your puppy has the same birthdate as mine!  We're picking her up Dec 20th.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> Yessssss! I fly out dec 26 and pick her up and fly home the 27th.
> 
> Pedigree: piper/detour



How exciting! I am one month behind you in getting our pup. She will be gorgeous - nice k9 stats and looks!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

golfgal said:


> Melakat you can borrow Murphy for an overnight, or weekend. That'll get you used to wake up calls at 5:30am. He's 13mths so you'll escape the toilet training joys though.


We were just in Victoria for a family wedding - I could have picked him up  What beautiful sunshiney weather we are having. Heading to Nanoose Bay next weekend - that is where our breeder is located. 5:30 a.m. - oh my I had better get my sleep in now!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

EChoe88 said:


> Your puppy has the same birthdate as mine!  We're picking her up Dec 20th.


Oh I am jealous! Our breeder isn't letting them go home until after Christmas.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Lise123 said:


> I will get my fix from other people's puppies, because there really is nothing cuter. I salute all of you who raise multiple puppies. But all of my future dogs will be adults.



I wish I could do that as well. Actually I was lucky one of my girls was an adult when we got her after spending a year training a puppy it was so nice to have a dog who could walk good on a lead and no house training or chewing and the bonus was she had already been going to shows so she didn't need that training either the only down side she barked a lot and my other dogs don't .Puppies are cute and even with keeping 2 pups from our litter I can say I wish I could have got them as adults. It's just as bad getting ready to go out as when I had a young baby ... Lol . I had the same problem when we got our first snow took over 30mins to round them up and get them back into the house plus our other dog who is under 2 went bananas in it as well. Here it is really hard to find adults for sale even just as a pet so normally we have no choice but to buy puppies.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

My Puppy will be born in 10 DAYS !!!!! I lost my Golden Boy October 2nd and our lives are so empty without a Golden in it. "Love you Forever Oakley Dokley"

No longer do I feel guilt that we are getting another but instead I feel so very excited - the way that Oaks would want us to be.

Our breeder is sending me an e-mail of the x-rays tonight and she wants me to guess how many puppies there are. 

I just wanted to share my excitement!!!!

Waiting for the arrival of this new little life give us such hope and joy and something to really look forward to.

Counting down the days...........


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Can't help but to share more puppy pictures :

Aiden 6-9 weeks! Time sure flew by 




























Aiden at 8.5 months enjoying his first snowstorm  Enjoy puppyhood while it lasts!! 










SNOWBALL


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

oh I love this thread, I go here when I need a pick me up


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I ADORE having a puppy. Maybe because I don't have any kids, but I love having that brief window when they are so small and wide open to learning about life with us. It is amazing, another species, and they become my best friend. The closest to heaven I think I have felt is when a young puppy falls asleep in my arms or on me. It amazes me to the core.


----------



## GoldenLover117 (Sep 6, 2014)

I haven't Had a puppy in the house in over six years! i miss those days Kind of because the last puppy we had was a Super wild Australian Shepherd.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Lise123 said:


> I spent the morning pulling my overexcited 10-month-old off my five-year-old and seven-year-old sons. The culprit? It snowed, and Bailey went bananas trying to eat their mittens and hats off their bodies. I can't even describe how overjoyed I will be when Bailey gets old enough to know better.
> 
> Sometimes I look at his big, blocky head and think how much more gratifying it is to snuggle with him, now that he's a whopping 75 pounds of furryness. I am endlessly fascinated by his big paws. And no matter how energetically I play with him inside, he doesn't explode in a fountain of pee, like he used to do.
> 
> I will get my fix from other people's puppies, because there really is nothing cuter. I salute all of you who raise multiple puppies. But all of my future dogs will be adults.


I don't know what it is about Goldens and them loving mittens and toques. Here is a pic of my boy being really naughty and he took my son's girlfriend's toque and headed for the hills with it.

My boys are all grown up now and I although 2 of the 4 are still at home it will not be long before I am an empty nester and I think my new puppy is going to help me through that stage. Having puppies and young children would be a lot of work.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the cute puppy pictures of Aiden. He is a sweety!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm sorry, my boy Gibbs is gone, and I miss him, so I gotta post puppy pics.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Melakat that is an adorable phoyo. Even our sugar facers are silly pups! And I want to add that I much prefer the word toque to hat. Hat splat fat. How boring. Is toque french?


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> Melakat that is an adorable phoyo. Even our sugar facers are silly pups! And I want to add that I much prefer the word toque to hat. Hat splat fat. How boring. Is toque french?


We call knitted hats "toques" yes and it is French and much more fun than saying "hat" 

Now that my Oakley is a bridge boy when I think back to the times he was naughty it makes me smile.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Puppies - our breeder e-mailed a .pdf of the X-ray and wants to see if I can count how many puppies there are - I think I see at least 10, maybe more. I am getting pretty excited about our new Pup. I LOVE GOLDENS! GOLDEN Puppies oh my I am like a child waiting for Santa


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> I'm sorry, my boy Gibbs is gone, and I miss him, so I gotta post puppy pics.


Gibbs is so handsome! Thank you for sharing his puppy pics


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I am addicted to having a puppy around! I like to get a puppy every 1-2 years and plan on doing that for the foreseeable future (likely the rest of my life).


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Eowyn said:


> I am addicted to having a puppy around! I like to get a puppy every 1-2 years and plan on doing that for the foreseeable future (likely the rest of my life).



Wow that will be a lot of dogs


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Eowyn said:


> I am addicted to having a puppy around! I like to get a puppy every 1-2 years and plan on doing that for the foreseeable future (likely the rest of my life).


Can I come live with you?!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

CharlieBear80 said:


> Can I come live with you?!


Yes, but only if you will help with the poop shoveling and dog walking. :


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Eowyn said:


> I am addicted to having a puppy around! I like to get a puppy every 1-2 years and plan on doing that for the foreseeable future (likely the rest of my life).


I am with you! That's exactly what I want to do. I figure that will result in between 7-10 dogs, huge dog hair tumbleweeds that could take over Manhattan, and about a hundred pounds of dog poop per day. But I want it.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Eowyn said:


> I am addicted to having a puppy around! I like to get a puppy every 1-2 years and plan on doing that for the foreseeable future (likely the rest of my life).


I feel the exact same way. Our now 1 year old pup Lottie was hell on wheels when she was younger and still finds plenty of trouble but I can't wait to get another puppy! I've decided we need a Newfoundland this time and I've promised my husband I'll wait a few years so we can move into a bigger house but it's so hard to wait! Plus our next dog will be the last before we start having kids. We've never had a land shark puppy though so I fear we're due for one :uhoh:


Here's a puppy picture of my Archer. He really was the best puppy ever


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Archer may have been the best puppy ever, but Isabelle was not.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

That is a great picture!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Eowyn said:


> Yes, but only if you will help with the poop shoveling and dog walking. :


Poop shoveling and dog walking comprise about 80% of my daily life already, so no problems there!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> Archer may have been the best puppy ever, but Isabelle was not.


Holy schnikes! I'm almost afraid to ask what that substance is.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

CharlieBear80 said:


> Holy schnikes! I'm almost afraid to ask what that substance is.


Hahaha!  It's mud, thank goodness.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Is there a doggy door to outside? I'm trying to figure out where the mud came from? Sounds like a story that needs telling. Sorry if it's been told before.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Puppies were born November 28th.

10 of them and 1 of the boys will soon be our new family member.

I am truly now in puppy fever mode while we wait 8 weeks.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Melakat said:


> Puppies were born November 28th.
> 
> 10 of them and 1 of the boys will soon be our new family member.
> 
> I am truly now in puppy fever mode while we wait 8 weeks.


That's so exciting! Waiting is the pits though, right? Actually, no, waiting is kind of fun...

I'm still waiting to hear from a breeder that her girl came into season and that her planned breeding took place so I'm so far off from actually getting a puppy that I feel pretty calm about it.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

CharlieBear80 said:


> That's so exciting! Waiting is the pits though, right? Actually, no, waiting is kind of fun...
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear from a breeder that her girl came into season and that her planned breeding took place so I'm so far off from actually getting a puppy that I feel pretty calm about it.


With this breeder I was just in contact with her a few days after the breeding took place, waited to hear if it took and then waited for pups to be born... time went by pretty quick. Best of luck with your new puppy venture. If you have any puppy pics you would like to share please do


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

My puppy is now 2 weeks old and the cuteness factor is starting to really rev up. When I went to meet the Momma I bought a Lambchop gift for her. Lamb Chop now hangs out with all of of the puppies so I purchased another Lamb Chop for when we bring our puppy home - something familiar for him.

Here is red boy at 2 weeks old.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

28 pictures of Golden Retriever Puppies that will brighten your day.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/eblouissante/28-pictures-of-golden-retriever-puppies-that-will-a64j


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Melkat* the pups are so adorable. I know you must be so excited.
Great way to start off the New Year.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Melkat, those puppies are adorable! That wait seems like it takes forever, but it's such an exciting time. My husband and I have agreed to get another puppy, but with our corgi being 14 and having some health issues, he wants us to hold off getting one. I know he is right and he doesn't need a puppy pestering him again... But in the meantime, my puppy fever makes me not want to wait.... lol


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> Archer may have been the best puppy ever, but Isabelle was not.


I am so glad to see that someone else's house looks like this! I have three Goldens right now. My neighbor, who is a clinical psychologist, told me (jokingly...) she is going have an "intervention" if I keep any more puppies. But that might not stop me


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I only have one Golden, but I am nowhere near ready for another puppy although I long for one so badly. I get tempted to e-mail a breeder, but then tell myself "uh uh uh", not for a couple of years yet.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

MercyMom you are so lucky to have an Eldorado Pup. I talked to Chris on the phone shortly after we lost our Oakley. She was a great resource for me when I was searching for a breeder here closer to home. If you do not want another pup quite yet I would not recommend visiting her FB page too often


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

JMME said:


> Melkat, those puppies are adorable! That wait seems like it takes forever, but it's such an exciting time. My husband and I have agreed to get another puppy, but with our corgi being 14 and having some health issues, he wants us to hold off getting one. I know he is right and he doesn't need a puppy pestering him again... But in the meantime, my puppy fever makes me not want to wait.... lol


The timing has to be right for your family and having a 14 year old other dog makes a lot of sense to wait. I know for our family we waited 5 years in between dogs once. Our home at present is dogless and knowing we will have a pup in 6 or 7 weeks time sure gives us something to look forward to when we are having our sad moments re the loss of our Oakley.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Melakat said:


> MercyMom you are so lucky to have an Eldorado Pup. I talked to Chris on the phone shortly after we lost our Oakley. She was a great resource for me when I was searching for a breeder here closer to home. If you do not want another pup quite yet I would not recommend visiting her FB page too often


I love Tonka H3x from Promise Goldens, whom she bred. She's breeding him to a dog named Middy. Oh man, I would love one of those pups especially since Middy resembles Mercy some. Good luck with your pup.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

MaureenM said:


> I'm addicted to thinking about it. I love looking at K9 data, and many breeder websites. I have been soooo tempted, BUT, I'm trying to be strong . I have 2 young dogs and a lot I'd like to accomplish with each of them. It can be a balancing act sometimes to make sure they're both getting out and doing things, training, ect. And I spend time thinking about how I would do it with 3. If it were just adding a dog, that wouldn't be a problem. It's more how would a third dog impact my ability to pursue goals with the two we have. And, the next puppy is going to be just as busy. Many plans, just have to wait til the time is right. So for now, I'm going to be happy reading about other peoples puppies and daydreaming about what I want in my next perfect for us puppy .


Ditto here!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Puppy Cuteness to the Max. We got to visit our breeder and pups last weekend. My son being swarmed by golden pups. 3 weeks until we get our boy!


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

Melakat, I am so envious that you are getting your new son in 3 weeks! Are you all ready for the endless potty training trips outside? We have 7 weeks till Brody can come home with us and I wish I could be like Samantha on Bewitched and wrinkle my nose and the wait would be over, lol!

Your puppy will be a month ahead of ours and it will be so wonderful to compare stories, bad and good :crossfing and photos ! My husband and I are empty nesters and I am hoping Brody will help this 61 year old woman fall in love again with a golden. 

Congrats again!!!

Paula


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I myself am feeling the same way! Ripley is 3, and was bought by my parents as my dog, but quickly assimilated into being a universal family dog. I could never separate her from my mom, who is latching onto her as her replacement child for her empty nest. It is so hard for me to be separated from her, but I know that my parents will take amazing care of her, and I will be at their house constantly after I move out to come and visit my "baby". When I told my mom that I was planning on buying my first place, her first words were "You can't take Ripley". So I will have to get Ripley a friend when I move into my new place, so I can have company at home, and bring him/her to visit Ripley. It makes me sad that I can't bring my girl with me, but the prospect of a new puppy is so exciting to me! I have to start researching breeders in the area. I would go with Ripley's breeder, but she tends to breed very very heavily coated Goldens. I will look around for more of a field breed type, to try and reduce shedding, but I know shedding is inevidable with goldens anyways!  IMO its the only bad thing about goldens!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

goldenpaws828 said:


> Melakat, I am so envious that you are getting your new son in 3 weeks! Are you all ready for the endless potty training trips outside? We have 7 weeks till Brody can come home with us and I wish I could be like Samantha on Bewitched and wrinkle my nose and the wait would be over, lol!
> 
> Your puppy will be a month ahead of ours and it will be so wonderful to compare stories, bad and good :crossfing and photos ! My husband and I are empty nesters and I am hoping Brody will help this 61 year old woman fall in love again with a golden.
> 
> ...


3 very long weeks!  We were in touch with this breeder when her girl was still awaiting a confirmation on pregnancy so the wait seems like forever. I have been trying to re-educate myself on having a puppy in my life again - funny how you forget so much after 8 years. You are lucky that you have a name our family cannot decide - interesting as Brody is on our list. So is: Logan and Echo (husband likes) Molson (oldest son likes) Parker and Brody (youngest son likes) Dawson (my pick) and our list has been long and we scaled back to 1 or 2 top picks each.

I hope that we can agree on a name soon. 

I am not quite an empty nester as my boys are 22 and 25 but this new Golden I am sure will help me with that transition one day in the near future I am sure. The boys were sure attached to our Oakley and completely devastated with losing him. 

I look forward to falling in love all over again and hope that I do not compare too much. It will be interesting to go from a laid back more senior golden to a pup. I plan on being more strict this time  nudge nudge (hope I can carry this out) 

Yes we will definitely compare notes and pics.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Ripley16 said:


> I myself am feeling the same way! Ripley is 3, and was bought by my parents as my dog, but quickly assimilated into being a universal family dog. I could never separate her from my mom, who is latching onto her as her replacement child for her empty nest. It is so hard for me to be separated from her, but I know that my parents will take amazing care of her, and I will be at their house constantly after I move out to come and visit my "baby". When I told my mom that I was planning on buying my first place, her first words were "You can't take Ripley". So I will have to get Ripley a friend when I move into my new place, so I can have company at home, and bring him/her to visit Ripley. It makes me sad that I can't bring my girl with me, but the prospect of a new puppy is so exciting to me! I have to start researching breeders in the area. I would go with Ripley's breeder, but she tends to breed very very heavily coated Goldens. I will look around for more of a field breed type, to try and reduce shedding, but I know shedding is inevidable with goldens anyways!  IMO its the only bad thing about goldens!


Yes it will be sad for you not take Ripley with you but it will most likely be very sad for your Mom to become an empty nester when you move out and Ripley will be there to help her through that. I know as a Mom I do not look forward to the days where my children leave the nest but I know it is not too far away now. A new puppy to start your new life will be very exciting and keep in touch with us re that.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Melakat - which breeder did you go with? Can't remember if I saw that anywhere. So tempting but I keep telling myself I need to wait. Now I just need to learn to listen to myself....


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

golfgal said:


> Melakat - which breeder did you go with? Can't remember if I saw that anywhere. So tempting but I keep telling myself I need to wait. Now I just need to learn to listen to myself....


I do not want to entice you  but the breeder is on the Island and she has 1 pup left as of a few days ago: Sharella, Golden Retrievers, Nanoose, Canada

They are the sweetest puppies and I met a dog from her last litter and the Owners are very happy with this breeder. You can find all info re sire and dam on their web site.


----------

